# Stuck In A Jam



## Nathyrich (May 11, 2017)

Hi All,

Ok so i'm in a bit of a pickle and wondering if anyone on here can give me some advice, bit of a complicated situation (or i think so any way) but here we go.

So a mate of mine has moved overseas and left me with two pythons, one murray darling carpet which i am keeping, and a water python that he asked me to send up to the sunshine coast from Sydney.

Now my problems are

1. I have absolutely no idea how to freight a reptile, as in how to package safely etc.

2. I have just realised i have accidentally let my license lapse and need to renew it, so i currently have no license.
So was wondering can i still do export permit etc and freight in my friends name and license without any dramas, or will i have to show ID to frieght?

3. Paperwork involved for the import/export permits is confusing me, can anyone give me advice on what i need to fill out for both ends.

4. What do i do about my lapsed license, i tried to renew it but it won't let me do it online, has anyone else been in the same situation before?

Sorry for the long post, and thank you in advance


----------



## SKYWLKR (May 12, 2017)

Mate, best advice I can give you is to copy and paste that question and e-mail it to your States Wildlife Licensing authority.

Easy.


----------



## saximus (May 15, 2017)

Given the current state of the NSW department, I doubt you will get an email response in any sort of timely manner.

The Code of Practice gives some guidelines on how they should be secured for transport. Assuming you're using Qantas Freight, they also have limited info on their website but you should be able to call them and get the most current requirements.


----------



## Scutellatus (May 15, 2017)

Freighting is easy. Get yourself an esky of suitable size for the snake, drill some air holes in the sides, also drill a couple of holes near the top to ziptie it closed. Snake goes in bag and then in the esky with something like crumpled newspaper, not too much paper, just enough to stop the snake sliding around. Ziptie and tape esky closed and take to Qantas freight depot. You need to book the flight beforehand.
I don't think you need to show id to freight. But if you do there shouldn't be a problem in exporting the snake under your friends licence number and freighting it under your name. The person picking it up on the Sunshine Coast probably will need id though.

You only need an export permit, Qld doesn't use import/export permits. 

In regard to your license I would call NPWS and ask them about renewing it.


----------



## Chris1 (May 15, 2017)

Regarding the lapsed license, I just renewed mine which was about 6 months out of date. I called them and they said just print out the form on the website and send it In via snail mail. Took about a week and no one seemed to care that it was late. You can only renew for 2 years ATM cos they're changing something,....


----------



## pythoninfinite (May 15, 2017)

Scutellatus said:


> Freighting is easy. Get yourself an esky of suitable size for the snake, drill some air holes in the sides, also drill a couple of holes near the top to ziptie it closed. Snake goes in bag and then in the esky with something like crumpled newspaper, not too much paper, just enough to stop the snake sliding around. Ziptie and tape esky closed and take to Qantas freight depot. You need to book the flight beforehand.
> 
> You only need an export permit, Qld doesn't use import/export permits.
> 
> In regard to your license I would call NPWS and ask them about renewing it.



You may need more than a foam esky for freight these days. Generally they require a wooden or strong plastic container for reptiles now, due to a couple of escapees in recent years putting planes out of action for hours & days.

Late licence renewal is easy - as has been suggested already. They're much happier for you to sort it out yourself rather than them having to chase it up. Did it myself after a much longer lapse last year. 

Jamie


----------



## Scutellatus (May 15, 2017)

I didn't mean a foam esky Jamie. I assume when people read esky they think of a plastic esky with foam sandwiched between the plastic. I haven't seen one of those old foam ones for sale in quite some time.


----------



## Yellowtail (May 15, 2017)

Easiest way is to get a sturdy plastic container suitable for the size of the snakes, Make some holes for ventilation, put the snakes in individual bags or pillowcases secured with cable ties, then pack in box with shredded paper so they can't move around. Make a label with receivers name and phone addressed for pickup at destination airport secured to inside of lid and secure the lid with cable ties. You book with Qantas pet freight for next day and drop it at Qantas freight depot at airport, make sure they fix their labels with cable ties and not stick over air holes. Photos of a small box for hatchlings (receivers name and number removed) and a larger one for adults. I also put a label on the side "Python Non Venomous" but they also do that. You need to sort out your licence first then apply online for a NSW Export Licence ($27) and a Qld Movement Advice which is free online but a bit tricky, you need a computer with "Office" and a printer for the form to work.


----------



## Scutellatus (May 15, 2017)

In regard to the Movement advice, it is the buyers responsibility to obtain that and send you a copy to attach with your paperwork for the flight.


----------



## Yellowtail (May 15, 2017)

Yes thats right but I have had to deal with the fact that 80% of Qld buyers of my hatchlings can't fill in the form, a lot of people use phones or tablets to access the internet and do not have access to a computer with Office and a printer. I have to fill it in on their behalf or lose a sale. I have tried to clarify this with the Qld department but they do not even reply to my emails. Also the majority do not know of their obligation to do it until I point it out and insist as I do not want to break any laws.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (May 15, 2017)

The QLD system is ludicrous.
4 copies of the same form, must not be hand written, send it to the seller so he can send it back to you???
(And a copy to pass on to DELWP who will likely toss it in the trash)


----------



## pinefamily (May 15, 2017)

Whenever I've had to freight, I've used a cheap toolbox from Bunnings. You can pick up one to suit your size, and it usually comes with holes that can have cable ties put through, as well as having a latch. The size of the container as well as the weight comes into the costing.


----------



## Scutellatus (May 15, 2017)

Pauls_Pythons said:


> The QLD system is ludicrous.
> 4 copies of the same form, must not be hand written, send it to the seller so he can send it back to you???
> (And a copy to pass on to DELWP who will likely toss it in the trash)


It is fairly simple once you deal with it a few times. The permit is easily obtained by a Qld license holder. It only becomes the buyers responsibility when purchasing from interstate as it was mainly designed for transactions within the state. There are four copies because one is for the seller to keep, one for the seller to send to the department, one for the buyer to keep and one for the buyer to send to the department. The ones sent to the department are placed on your license record. It stops the trade in illegally obtained wild animals. If stopped by authorities during transit they can easily identify that it is a legally obtained reptile, saving the hassle of contacting the department to come and check to see if it is all legal.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (May 15, 2017)

Scutellatus said:


> It is fairly simple once you deal with it a few times. The permit is easily obtained by a Qld license holder. It only becomes the buyers responsibility when purchasing from interstate as it was mainly designed for transactions within the state. There are four copies because one is for the seller to keep, one for the seller to send to the department, one for the buyer to keep and one for the buyer to send to the department. The ones sent to the department are placed on your license record. It stops the trade in illegally obtained wild animals. If stopped by authorities durung transit they can easily identify that it is a legally obtained reptile, saving the hassle of contacting the department to come and check to see if it is all legal.



Yup I understand that for transactions in QLD and even within Australia IF we had a national system it would make perfect sense.
Vic the system is simple but archaic. Every state is different so there is no logic in this system when doing interstate transfers between different registration systems.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (May 15, 2017)

pinefamily said:


> Whenever I've had to freight, I've used a cheap toolbox from Bunnings. You can pick up one to suit your size, and it usually comes with holes that can have cable ties put through, as well as having a latch. The size of the container as well as the weight comes into the costing.



An esky is another option & depending on animal size the good old fashioned sistema tub is a common mode for hatchies.


----------

